# Blower gearbox



## KETCHUMRIDER (Dec 26, 2021)

I have a Mahindra 26xl and today while blowing the Auger quit spinning. The shaft into the gear box is spinning. Checked the sheer bolts and gear oil level, all good.
Can anyone recommend a solution?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not familiar with your blower but, on my Lucknow, the drive sprocket that runs the auger via a roller chain, also has a sheer bolt in it.


----------



## KETCHUMRIDER (Dec 26, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not familiar with your blower but, on my Lucknow, the drive sprocket that runs the auger via a roller chain, also has a sheer bolt in it.


Well, possibly? I have not been able to find a schematic yet but will check it out. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not familiar with your blower but, on my Lucknow, the drive sprocket that runs the auger via a roller chain, also has a sheer bolt in it.


Same with my old Meteor blower!


----------



## KETCHUMRIDER (Dec 26, 2021)

KETCHUMRIDER said:


> Well, possibly? I have not been able to find a schematic yet but will check it out. Thanks


I did find a schematic; it a worm gear that shows a roll pin bit thaat should not sheer before the axel sheer pin?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Does the worm gear also have a woodruff key that may have worn or broken?? B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Picture please. never seen one with a worm gear drive...


----------

